# DIAVOLINO



## Steve Emmett (Mar 31, 2011)

I have no idea if this is the right thing to do. I believe I put the Amazon link to my book here: 
http://www.amazon.com/Diavolino-ebook/dp/B004NIFIC0
Is this right?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Steve--

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book! Your thread looks fiine!

(We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Steve Emmett (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm pleased to be listed now in the horror authors! I managed it - with a little help and guidance. Thanks!

My debut novel, Diavolino, is a horror thriller set in central Italy (I used to live there) and it has been getting wonderful reviews. The ones on Amazon (there are some different ones on .co.uk to .com) you can all access easily, but I wanted to share this one that doesn't get posted to Amazon:

http://read-warbler.blogspot.com/2011/03/diavolino.html

I'm a pretty friendly author, so please feel free to pass on your comments one way or another. Cheers!


----------



## Julia Kavan (Feb 6, 2011)

A great read! And I'm very difficult to please....

I hope we get to see some more from you soon.


----------



## Steve Emmett (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks for those kind words, Julia. When do we get to see a full novel from you, by the way?

I looked up this other review that can't be found on Amazon, so here it is:

http://epmarcellin.com/2011/03/20/steve-emmett-diavolino/

Many people have commented that Diavolino should be a film and today I met a director and screenwriter who is currently working on something with Wes Craven's blessing, and he has asked if I would let him give Diavolino the once over. Of course I would. Gone off already. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Xavier Leret (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey Steve, just got hold of your book and have read the opening and it looks fabulous. Good job. I look forward to reading more.

Xavier


----------



## Steve Emmett (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you. I only just saw your comment. By customer review, Diavolino is riding high on amazon.co.uk. I think a lot of people believe their reviews end up on both .co.uk and .com automatically, but of course they don't. Hopefully, the US buyers will latch on soon! I've just been three hours without electricity - thank God for Kindle 3G!!!


----------



## Xavier Leret (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey Steve,

I'm half way through. It's fabulous.

Xav


----------



## Steve Emmett (Mar 31, 2011)

I appreciate that, Xavier. You seem to be getting some pretty solid reviews for your novel, too. Glad to have met here.


----------



## Xavier Leret (Apr 2, 2011)

Love the way you've described the world you're creating. The atmosphere is you're conjuring is awesome.


----------



## Steve Emmett (Mar 31, 2011)

I lived in Umbria for many years and have drawn on that to create the world of Diavolino. Glad you like it.


----------



## Julia Kavan (Feb 6, 2011)

Steve Emmett said:


> Thanks for those kind words, Julia. When do we get to see a full novel from you, by the way?
> 
> I looked up this other review that can't be found on Amazon, so here it is:
> 
> ...


There are plenty of good, strong visual scenes in Diavolino - and some nicely shocking moments. I can see it making a brilliant film - and with Italy as the setting, well... 
I hope you don't have to cross your fingers for too long - you need them for typing!


----------



## Steve Emmett (Mar 31, 2011)

I'll let you know as soon as I know. I had a really bad start to the typing today - my MAC died on me. Well, sick enough to swap it for the aged stand-
by. It's taken me ages to get my important sites like Kindle Boards up because I never know my log in details. I rely on the computer to remember! Tsk! I'm waiting for some important Diavolino reviews soon and will add them here if they are not on Amazon. I really hope (of course!) they are ***** five stars like the others.

Here's another one from Goodreads: "I rarely stray into the horror genre, because so few authors can achieve the necessary suspension of disbelief, but Emmett has written a page-turner. It's well crafted, with lots of short, punchy sections and good hooks to keep you reading, plus frequent switches between scenes/characters which keep the various plot elements bubbling. Perhaps 'smoldering' would be a better word, as we build to a climax where all hell breaks loose. If you like your horror apocalyptic, this one's for you."


----------



## Xavier Leret (Apr 2, 2011)

Loving the book so far. Jumps between character point of view really works.


----------



## Julia Kavan (Feb 6, 2011)

Just wondering if there is any news on when the print copy may be available? Much as I love my Kindle this is one book I'd like a real copy of - partly because of the amazing cover art - makes me wish the Kindle was in colour!


----------



## Steve Emmett (Mar 31, 2011)

The latest news I have is that they will be out sometime in June, so knowing how things can go I'd be inclined to say June/July. My publisher has some fairs to attend in August and is taking Diavolino so there is a deadline there!
I'm really gobsmacked at the reviews I'm getting. My horror god is Clive Barker and I've watched Diavolino creep up on his Books of Blood on Amazon.co.uk. Today he's at number 14 and I am at......13! I take it as some compliment, and thanks to those anonymous reviewers who have made it happen.


----------



## Julia Kavan (Feb 6, 2011)

Clive Barker best watch out then - he has competition....


----------



## Steve Emmett (Mar 31, 2011)

It's thrilling to contemplate that Julia but Barker is a terrific writer with a long pedigree. I'm somewhat of a late starter. Incidentally, Diavolino has now risen to number 12 so I'm wondering if I can make it to 10. I don't know how long my second book is going to take me; I don't want, like so many other writers, to have the second one a poor 2nd to the first. I'm going to take the time it needs.


----------



## Pearson Moore (Mar 14, 2011)

I love your book cover!  The reader reviews are solid, and the book sounds like something both my wife and I would enjoy.  There's nothing like a well-crafted suspense novel, and it sounds like this book is chock full of some edge-of-the-chair, heart-thumping suspense and terror.  Excellent!


----------



## Steve Emmett (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you, Pearson! I'd love to hear your thoughts when you've read it. Thanks again.
Steve


----------



## Xavier Leret (Apr 2, 2011)

Absolutely humdinger. Well done!


----------



## Steve Emmett (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you, Xavier. I take it as a compliment. You were too shy to post your review, so here it is:

http://chukkienator.blogspot.com/2011/04/i-love-this-review-for-diavolino.html


----------



## Xavier Leret (Apr 2, 2011)

My sincere apologies for not posting your review here. Here it is in situ on my site and a fantastic interview with your good self. http://xavierleret.com/?p=997


----------



## Steve Emmett (Mar 31, 2011)

Well, Diavolino is at number 9 on Amazon.co.uk by customer review and thanks to all those who have been posting great reviews. Since I was last here, I've been taken on as a book reviewer for FearDex.com and my first review for them (Laymon's The Midnight Tour) is now up. I'm just about to write a review of Heart of Evil by Heather Graham for the New York Journal of Books. Should be up in a week or so. You can always find references to my reviews and interviews here:
http://chukkienator.blogspot.com/


----------



## Steve Emmett (Mar 31, 2011)

I had the great pleasure of answering R A Evans's 7 Deadly Questions. Follow the link here if you want to know more about me and why I write what I do.
http://chukkienator.blogspot.com/2011/05/r-evanss-7-deadly-questions.html


----------



## Xavier Leret (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey, I was wondering how things were going - Diavolino is a great read.


----------



## Julia Kavan (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow! - I enjoy reading R A Evans 7 Deadly Questions, and your Q&As were fascinating.  

How's that second book coming long? *Cracks whip!*


----------



## Steve Emmett (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm about a third through it, Julia. It's flowing now so I'm aiming at having it done in about a couple of months. I noticed that Diavolino is at number 8 now in the .co.uk store (Kindle-horror-sort by customer review). Thanks for the great reviews everyone. I'm giving away signed postcards of the cover art to all who buy during May. See my blog for full details.


----------



## Jrose (Oct 29, 2010)

Just downloaded Diavolino and very much looking forward to reading it in the near future.


----------



## Steve Emmett (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you, JRose. I appreciate each and every sale. You - and any other purchaser this month - might want to take advantage of this:
http://chukkienator.blogspot.com/2011/05/little-incentive-for-may.html


----------



## Julia Kavan (Feb 6, 2011)

I saw on Twitter that you had another 5 star review this morning... blimey, Steve,  they keep coming! You must be thrilled at the response from readers. Is that making you nervous about your next release? (It would me!)


----------



## Steve Emmett (Mar 31, 2011)

I live on my nerves! Last week I was interviewed by horrorist Colin Barnes. I enjoyed it. You can read it here:
http://www.colinfbarnes.com/2011/trad-publishing/steve-emmett-diavolino


----------



## Steve Emmett (Mar 31, 2011)

That Colin Barnes interview produced a lot of interest in Diavolino! Thanks CFB.


----------



## Xavier Leret (Apr 2, 2011)

I saw another 5 star review today. Nice one. Congrats!


----------



## Xavier Leret (Apr 2, 2011)

Looking forward to reading those reviews. And congrats on yours.


----------



## Steve Emmett (Mar 31, 2011)

There is a brilliant and detailed new review of Diavolino on Amazon.com


----------



## Steve Emmett (Mar 31, 2011)

Short and very sweet 5 star review on Goodreads.
http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/183157289


----------



## Steve Emmett (Mar 31, 2011)

Author Susan Roebuck wanted to know my thoughts on acting and writing - I act, too, for those who don't know. She interviews me here:
http://t.co/ueRkwGn


----------



## Steve Emmett (Mar 31, 2011)

What the devil are those nice people at Omnilit up to? Offering my novel for half price? Hmm. So if you've been waiting to stick Diavolino on your Kindle it seems you'd be committing a sin if you didn't get yourself a copy now before it's too late. Here's the link you need:

http://wp.me/p1VXgP-2h

(I believe the offer ends midnight PST 26 December.)


----------



## Steve Emmett (Mar 31, 2011)

Someone wanted to know when Diavolino came out in print. It's out. I've a number of links on my site:
http://steve-emmett.com/

I also had lovely time talking to Elin Gregory. She managed to drag a few secrets out of me:
http://elingregory.wordpress.com/2012/05/24/today-in-the-comfy-chair-steve-emmett/


----------



## Steve Emmett (Mar 31, 2011)

For anyone in the York area on 25th August, I'll be at Waterstones. Details here: http://wp.me/P1VXgP-5w
Be nice to see one or two of you to put a face to a name.


----------

